# Bei Mozilla den Verlauf löschen?



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2002)

Hallo
 
Wie kann ich bei Mozilla den Verlauf (also das was in der Adressleiste steht) löschen ? Kann nur die unterseiten in der History löschen, in der Adressleiste (wo man die Webseiten eintippen kann) stehen aber immernoch alle besuchten Seiten.Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## SprMa (14 Februar 2002)

*Mozilla-History*

Deine Frage ist zwar ein bischen OT, es ist aber noch lange kein Grund, keine Antwort zu geben...
Meine Ausführung bezieht sich auf Mozilla 0.9.8 mit deutschem Sprachmodul (http://www.kairo.at/mozilla/):
Menü -> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Navigator -> History -> Adressleisten-History löschen

Einfach eigentlich, oder? 


*M*


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2002)

*Ja ist einfach! Danke*

 Ich habe eine halbe stunde davorgesessen und es nicht hinbekommen.  Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. :lol: 
Mein erster Eindruck von dem Browser : sehr gut! Vor allem ist man nicht mehr allen "Internetattacken" ausgeliefert.


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2002)

Jau. Ich arbeite fast nur noch mit Mozilla.
Vor allem [strg]-t ist klasse. Da läuft die Taskleiste endlich nimmer über...


----------

